# Orchestrating and Remastering the Music



## SonicHyuga (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes, I'm posting this here too if you seen this stuff before. 

I've made a set up on Soundcloud of everything I have done so far: http://soundcloud.com/sonichyuga/sets/animal-crossing-orchestrated/

I'll take requests as well, but please note I may not be able to do all of the songs.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 16, 2012)

Very nice SonicHyuga!


----------



## Kip (Jan 16, 2012)

I Love these songs! i have them downloaded on my SD card and i listen to em on muh radio!


----------



## jebug29 (Jan 16, 2012)

This is so awesome! Are you able to do the original Gamecube theme? And K.K. Country? :3


----------



## SonicHyuga (Jan 17, 2012)

I already did the title screen.  http://soundcloud.com/sonichyuga/animal-crossing-gamecube-title

I wasn't going to do much K.K. Music, but I'll do that one.


----------



## SonicHyuga (Jan 17, 2012)

And here is K.K. Country 'Orchestrated': http://soundcloud.com/sonichyuga/animal-crossing-k-k-country

Took a bit longer than I expected, but it's done.


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 17, 2012)

These are wonderful!! Great job!
The Able Sisters one makes me think of what if would sound like if their store upgraded to something like Nookington's.


----------



## jebug29 (Jan 17, 2012)

SonicHyuga said:


> And here is K.K. Country 'Orchestrated': http://soundcloud.com/sonichyuga/animal-crossing-k-k-country
> 
> Took a bit longer than I expected, but it's done.



Awesome! I love it! ^^


----------



## Kip (Jan 17, 2012)

Woah!, Can you do K.K. Aria if its not too much trouble?


----------



## SonicHyuga (Jan 18, 2012)

I can, but It'll take a bit longer, as I'll have to rip the midi from the game and edit it like crazy for that one.

Next up is the "Happy Birthday" music that plays briefly: http://soundcloud.com/sonichyuga/animal-crossing-wild-world-5


----------



## Kip (Jan 18, 2012)

I LOVE THAT SONG! Yes!


----------



## Jake (Jan 18, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Kip (Jan 23, 2012)

would you mind if i used some of your orchestrated music for my animal crossing fangame?


----------



## SonicHyuga (Jan 24, 2012)

Not at all, feel free to do so!

Just be sure to show me if you decided to show it.


----------



## Kip (Jan 24, 2012)

Most definitely! I'm almost finished with the first mini game so I'll make a demo of it ^v^


----------



## SonicHyuga (Apr 14, 2012)

Sorry I have been posting stuff here. Been busy lately. :U

My first Animal Crossing related song done in FL Studio this time: http://soundcloud.com/sonichyuga/animal-crossing-only-me


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll be listening to this for a very long time.


----------



## JabuJabule (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh! You were the guy from Youtube that directed me to your music from the ACCFSuperstar video! I love your new stuff!


----------



## SonicHyuga (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm glad you like them so far! 

Just finished with the Roost: http://soundcloud.com/sonichyuga/animal-crossing-the-roost

I plan on redoing this one later. Just need to find a way I want to approach it.

EDIT: forgot to mention I redid Nookingtons too: http://soundcloud.com/sonichyuga/animal-crossing-nookingtons-fl


----------



## Jake (Apr 28, 2012)

they're really good


----------



## Himawari (May 4, 2012)

Wow! These are lovely ^_^ Great job. I now have new music to listen to when I get supremely angry about something.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (May 5, 2012)

They all sound really good!


----------



## Curry (May 10, 2012)

Fantastic job!  I love the orchestrated versions you did of these songs and I will be downloading every one of these! I think I may actually like the orchestra version of these songs even better than the real versions, they are great. I know my newest music playlist. Thank you for posting these, again, you did great!


----------



## SockHead (May 10, 2012)

Hope you don't mind me putting things on accityfolk videos!


----------



## SonicHyuga (May 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I'll be sure to keep doing more.

Here's 2AM (WW/CF) for you to enjoy: http://soundcloud.com/sonichyuga/animal-crossing-ww-cf-2-am



SockHead said:


> Hope you don't mind me putting things on accityfolk videos!



Be my guest! Just be sure to drop my name somewhere in the description/video.


----------



## Jake (May 11, 2012)

SockHead said:


> Hope you don't mind me putting things on accityfolk videos!



so the videos are coming back?


----------



## Curry (May 14, 2012)

Can you do any of the K.K. Slider songs?

Also, can you do the music for 2:00 PM and 3:00 PM for AC:WW?


----------



## Jake (May 14, 2012)

If you do K.K. please do Salsa and Technopop


----------



## SonicHyuga (May 14, 2012)

I'm trying not to do too much K.K. music, mainly due to time. I'm about to reach my time limit on Soundcloud. :U

Here's those 2 hourly music though:
2PM: http://soundcloud.com/sonichyuga/animal-crossing-wild-world-6
3PM: http://soundcloud.com/sonichyuga/animal-crossing-wild-world-7 (couldn't do much with this one)


----------



## Jake (May 14, 2012)

make a new account?


----------



## Curry (May 14, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> make a new account?


Works every time.


----------



## Jake (May 14, 2012)

genius! 8)


----------



## Curry (May 15, 2012)

Can you do Wild World's 8, 9, 10, and 11 PM musics? (I really love all your stuff, I downloaded it and listen to it on my iPod all the time)


----------



## SonicHyuga (May 15, 2012)

I actually did 8PM several months ago: http://soundcloud.com/sonichyuga/animal-crossing-wild-world-3

I'll give 9, 10, and 11 a shot.


----------



## Jake (May 16, 2012)

^^ really good, keep them coming


----------



## SonicHyuga (May 17, 2012)

9PM - http://soundcloud.com/sonichyuga/animal-crossing-wild-world-8
10PM - http://soundcloud.com/sonichyuga/animal-crossing-wild-world-9
11PM - http://soundcloud.com/sonichyuga/animal-crossing-wild-world-10

I had to remaster 2 of them, mainly because there just isn't much going on in these pieces. It's one of the reason why I prefer the Gamecube tracks over these.


----------



## Jake (May 17, 2012)

these are legit the best!

I've put some on my ipod haha


----------



## Keenan (May 17, 2012)

Normally, I wouldn't like people messing with the masterpieces that are Animal Crossing songs, but these are really good! I'm liking 11 pm a lot. Keep up the good work!

I'd like to hear the Halloween or thanksgiving songs remastered, if you haven't already done them. That could sound really cool.


----------



## SonicHyuga (May 17, 2012)

Keenan said:


> I'd like to hear the Halloween or thanksgiving songs remastered, if you haven't already done them. That could sound really cool.



I'd really want to, but no one has sequenced them yet. That's one thing I can't do. :U


----------



## Jake (May 18, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Normally, I wouldn't like people messing with the masterpieces that are Animal Crossing songs, but these are really good! I'm liking 11 pm a lot. Keep up the good work!
> 
> I'd like to hear the Halloween or thanksgiving songs remastered, if you haven't already done them. That could sound really cool.



Masterpieces?
WW and CF music isn't a masterpiece.


----------



## Keenan (May 18, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Masterpieces?
> WW and CF music isn't a masterpiece.


They're not as good as the originals, but they're still good.



			
				SonicHyuga said:
			
		

> I'd really want to, but no one has sequenced them yet. That's one thing I can't do. :U


Why can't you?


----------



## SonicHyuga (May 18, 2012)

Because I don't have a clue how to even begin.


----------



## SonicHyuga (May 19, 2012)

Next up: New Years Day - http://soundcloud.com/sonichyuga/animal-crossing-wild-world-11


----------



## Keenan (May 19, 2012)

SonicHyuga said:


> Next up: New Years Day - http://soundcloud.com/sonichyuga/animal-crossing-wild-world-11


Very nice. I still can't believe that I've never played on New Years...


----------



## Jake (May 19, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Very nice. I still can't believe that I've never played on New Years...



yes NY's track is very goood

What! haha, its like le best


----------



## Curry (May 22, 2012)

Great work! 

More additions to my iPod.


----------



## Keenan (May 22, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> yes NY's track is very goood
> 
> What! haha, its like le best


I'll have to play sometime. Most of the holiday music is very good.


----------



## Jake (May 22, 2012)

NY is the best music from CF.


----------



## SonicHyuga (May 23, 2012)

Speaking of New Years, how about a redone version of the celebration? http://soundcloud.com/sonichyuga/animal-crossing-wild-world-12


----------



## Jake (May 23, 2012)

omg great!


----------



## Keenan (May 23, 2012)

Very nice! It reminds me of the city.


----------



## Rover AC (May 24, 2012)

SonicHyuga said:


> Speaking of New Years, how about a redone version of the celebration? http://soundcloud.com/sonichyuga/animal-crossing-wild-world-12



Your ingenious! You should become a Sound Producer for media such as games and film!


----------



## SonicHyuga (May 24, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Your ingenious! You should become a Sound Producer for media such as games and film!



Thanks for the comment! Part of me wants to do Pokemon music more. 

Scroll down to the bottom of this page and click on the two images to hear 2 examples.


----------



## Keenan (May 24, 2012)

SonicHyuga said:


> Thanks for the comment! Part of me wants to do Pokemon music more.
> 
> Scroll down to the bottom of this page and click on the two images to hear 2 examples.


I liked them. I prefer your Animal Crossing stuff, but these were very good too.


----------



## Jake (May 25, 2012)

I wouldn't actually mind if you did more Pokemon music


----------



## SonicHyuga (May 25, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I wouldn't actually mind if you did more Pokemon music



I'm soon about to release my remastered and orchestrated stuff for Black/White. (Around 80 from the game)

And also: http://soundcloud.com/sonichyuga/animal-crossing-christmas-1


----------



## Jake (May 25, 2012)

i'll be looking forward to it


----------



## SonicHyuga (May 26, 2012)

Here's Go K.K. Rider!: http://soundcloud.com/sonichyuga/animal-crossing-go-k-k-rider


----------



## SonicHyuga (Jul 31, 2012)

I've had lots to do lately, so I haven't had much time to do this stuff.

Here's Rainy Day v2: http://soundcloud.com/sonichyuga/animal-crossing-rainy-day-v2


----------



## SonicHyuga (Oct 23, 2012)

I hadn't posted in this thread in a while. 

Here's the latest I've done:

http://youtu.be/LrCQ4xe-JVI


----------

